# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Հղիության արհեստածին կամ բնական ընդհատում

## Cassiopeia

Հղիության առաջին 28 շաբաթների ընթացքում (7 մանկաբարձական ամիսների ընթացքում) ընդհատված հղիությունը կոչվում է վիժում։ 28-ից մինչև 38 շաբաթը հղիության ընդհատումը կոչվում է վաղաժամ ծննդաբերություն։ Արհեստականորեն ընդհատված հղիությունը (արհեստածին վիժումը) երբեմն կատարվում է նաև բժշկական ցուցումների համաձայն, երբ կինը հիվանդ է այս կամ այն հիվանդությամբ ու հղիության ավարտը լավ բան  չի գուշակում։ 
Հղիության ընթացքում կնոջ օրգանիզմը մեծ վերակառուցումների է ենթարկվում, որոշ հորմոնների քանակ կտրուկ աճում է, որոշներինը` նվազում։ Փոփոխվում է կնոջ արգանդը` պատրաստվելով կրելու պտուղը։ Արհեստածին (аборт) կամ բնական (выкидыш) վիժման ժամանակ խիստ տուժում են “հորմոնակախյալ” օրգանները։
Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման ժամանակ արգանդը մեծ տրավմայի է ենթարկվում, այն դառնում է խիստ խոցելի մակերես, քանի որ աբորտի ժամանակ հաճախ կատարվում է արգանդի պատերի քերում, որն էլ այդ հատվածում հեշտացնում է պաթոգեն միկրոֆլորայի ներխուժումը։ Բացի դրանից արհեստական ընդհատումը հաճախ հանգեցնում է բորբոքային պրոցեսների, որն անդրադառնում է հետագա հղիությունների վրա։ Աբորտի ժամանակ հնարավոր է արգանդի վզիկի պատռվածք, որն էլ կարող է հետագայում բերել հղիության բնածին վիժումների։ Կանայք, որոնք արհեստականոնեն ընդհատել են հղիությունը, ավելի “հակված” են գինեկոլոգիական հիվանդություններին ու նաև նրանց մոտ կարող է զարգանալ անպտղություն։ 
Բացի այդ, կինը, հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման ժամանակ, մեծագույն սթրես է ապրում, դառնում է ավելի նյարդային, դյուրաբորբոք։ 
Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումից հետո մոտ 1-1.5 ամիս է անհրաժեշտ լիովին ապաքինման և արգանդի մակերեսի վերականգնման համար։ Այդ ընթացքում ցանկալի է բացառել սեռական կյանքը, քանի որ այդ ընթացքում հնարավոր է հեշտությամբ ինֆեկցիաների ձեռքբերում, ինչպես նաև կրկնվող հղիություն։ Այս դեպքում հղիանալ խորհուրդ է տրվում մեկ տարի վերականգնվելուց հետո, ընդ որում, բժշկի խիստ հսկողության տակ, քանի որ հնարավոր են բարդացումներ։ 
Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումից հետո մեծ է հղիության բնական վիժման հավանականությունը։

Ահա աբորտի հետևանքով առաջացած վտանգները`
-	*Հղիության ընդհատման վտանգ*, որն ի հայտ է գալիս արգանդի վզիկի վնասման արդյունքում, Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման ժամանակ այն “ուժի օգնությամբ” լայնացնում են, որի արդյունքում այն պատռվում է։ Հղիության ժամանակ դա երևում է արյունային արտադրության տեսքով, երբեմն փորի ներքին հատվածում առկա են լինում կծկողական ցավեր։ Տեղի է ունենում պտղաձվի ելք արգանդից, հետո` վիժում։ Այս պաթոլոգիան հնարավոր է կանխել, եթե այդ մասին իմանում են։ Արգանդի վզիկի վրա կարեր են դրվում, որն էլ կարող է կանխել վիժումը։
-	*Պտղաձվի ոչ ճիշտ ամրացում*․ Սա հնարավոր է արգանդի ներքին մակերեսի փոփոխության պատճառով, քանի որ պտղաձուն չի կարողանում ամրանալ արգանդի պատին։ Արգանդի բորբոքային պրոցեսները ևս հանգեցնում են դրան։ Քանի որ արգանդի համեմատաբար առողջ մասերը գտնվում են արգանդի ներքևի մասում, պտղաձուն ամրանում է արգանդի ներքին հատվածին, որն հետագայում բերում է ընկերքի առաջադրման։ Երբեմն հղիությունը զարգանում է արգանդի վզիկում։ Այս ամենը բերում է հղիության կրելախախտի և ընկերքի շերտազատման։ Եթե պտղաձուն գտնվում է արգանդի վզիկում, ապա այն բերում է արյունահոսության, որի դեպքում արգանդը ենթակա է հերացման։ Եթե նման հղիություն առաջացել է, ապա այն անմիջապես պետք է ընդհատել։ Առաջադիր ընկերքի առկայության դեպքում հղին պետք է գտնվի ստացիոնար բուժօգնության պայմաններում։ Այս դեպքում հղիությունն ավարվում է կեսարյան հատման ճանապարհով։
-	*Հորմոնալ ֆոնի խախտում․* հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման շամանակ էնդոկրին գեղձերի աշխատանքը խախտվում է, որը բերում է հորմոնալ հավասարակշռության խախտման։ Ի հայտ է գալիս պրոգեստերոն հորմոնի արտադրության անբավարարություն`  հորմոն (դեղին մարմնի հորմոն)։ Սա բուժվում է դեղամիջոցների օգնությամբ, քանի որ պրոգեստերոնը հղիության առաջին եռամսյակի նորմալ ընթացքի կարևորագույն հորմոնն է։ 
-	*Ռեզուս-կոնֆլիկտ․* Մոր օրգանիզմը սկսում է պտղի էրիթրոցիտների նկատմամբ հակամարմիններ արտադրել։ Սա ի հայտ է գալիս բացասական ռեզուսով կանանց մոտ, երբ պտուղն ունի հոր դրական ռեզուսը։ Հակամարմինները կարող են պահպանվել նախորդ հղիություններից, նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, եթե դրանք արհեստականորեն չեն ընդհատված։ Աբորտի ժամանակ պտղի դրական ռեզուսն անցնում է մոր արյան մեջ, և, հղիության ժամանակ, հակամարմիններն անցնելով պտղի արյան մեջ, քայքայում են էրիթրոցիտները, որը բերում է պտղի հեմատոլոգիական հիվանդությունների (երիկամների, թոքերի և գլխուղեղի ֆունկցիաների խախտում), ինչպես նաև անեմիայի։ Վատթարագույն դեպքում տեղի է ունենում պտղի ներարգանդային մահ։ Ծնվելուց հետո նորածինների մոտ այս պաթոլոգիան ի հայտ է գալիս դեղնության ու անեմիայի տեսքով։ Այս դեպքում հղին գտնվում է խիստ հսկողության տակ, հակամարմինների հայտնաբերման դեպքում կատարվում է ներարկում պտղի պորտալարի երակի մեջ։ Սա կատարվում է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դիտվում է պտղի վիճակի վատթարացում։ Հղիությունից առաջ նման կանայք անցնում են անտիռեզուս իմունոգլոբինի ներարկման կուրս, որը քայքայում է այն էրիթրոցիտների հակամարիմնները կանանց մոտ, որոնք մնացել էին կնոջ արյունում նախորդ հղիությունից կամ հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումից հետո։
-	*Պտղի աճի դադարում*․ Արգանդի մակերեսի անմխիթար վիճակը հանգեցնում է նրան, որ հղիության ընթացքում արգանդից պտուղ բավականաչափ թթվածին ու սնուցող նյութեր չեն անցնում, որն էլ իր հերթին բերում է պտղի թթվածնային քաղցի։ Այս հանգամանքը հանգեցնում է նրան, որ պտուղը հետ է մնում նորմալ զարգացումից։ Նման դեպքում նորածիններն աչքի են ընկնում իրենց նվազ քաշով ու փոքր հասակով։
-	*Արգանդի պատռվածք*․ ահավոր մեծ վտանգ ներկայացնող բարդություն է, որը բերում է ուժեղ արյունահոսության։ Ի հայտ է գալիս արգանդի պատերի շատ քերման դեպքում, երբ պատերը բավականաչափ բարակել են և հղիությունների բազմաթիվ արհեստական  ընդհատումների ժամանակ։ Արգանդի պատռվածքը լինում է ամբողջական և մասնակի ու հաճախ ավարտվում է ինչպես պտղի, այնպես էլ մոր մահացությամբ։ Պտուղը շուտ մահանում է թթվածնային սուր քաղցի պատճառով, որն առաջանում է ընկերքի շերտազատման հետևանքով։ Արգանդի պատռվածքի նշաններից է փորում կտրուկ, ուժեղ ցավը, որը բերում է հետագա վերարտադրողական ֆունկցիայի իսպառ վերացման, շոկի առաջացման` արյունահոսության պատճառով, մաշկն ու լորձաթաղանթները դառնում են գունատ, նկատվում է դեմքի դիմագծերի սրացում։ Զարկերակը թույլ է լսվում, երակային ճնշումն ընկնում է։ Բուժումը` անմիջապես հղիության դադարեցում` արգանդի հետագա հեռացումով (երբեմն միայն բավարարվում են արգանդը կարելով (երիտասարդ հասակ, անմիջապես ի հայտ եկած պատռվածք, ինֆեկցիայի բացակայություն))։

*Որոշ դեպքերում հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը բերում է անպտղության, հատկապես` առաջնածին հղիների մոտ, եթե հղիության ընդհատումը կատարվել է ուշ ժամկետներում (հղիության 12 շաբաթականից հետո) և այն կատարվել է "ընդհատակյա" պայմաններում։ Հարգելի կանայք, խուսափեք հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումից, եթե ուզում եք ապագայում մայրանալ։*

----------

Ֆոտոն (19.09.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հղիության ինքնաբեր ընդհատումը` վիժումը տեղի է ունենում հղիության առաջին 20 շաբաթվա ընթացքում` առանց բժշկական (և ոչ միայն) միջամտությունների։ 
Վիժումների մեծ մասը “բաժին է ընկնում” հղիության առաջին 13 շաբաթներին։ 
Գոյություն ունեն վիժման մի քանի տեսակներ, յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր ուրույն բուժումը։ 

*Վիժման պատճառները․*
Հղիության առաջին եռամսյակում վիժման պատճառ կարող է հանդիսանալ քրոմոսոմային անոմալիան, երբ պտուղի մոտ քրոմոսոմային կազմը լիարժեք չէ։ Որպես այլ պատճառներ կարող են հանդիսանալ հետևյալները` հորմոնալ խնդիրները, ինֆեկցիոն իիվանդությունները, հղի կնոջ առողջական վիճակը, ծխելն ու թմրանյութերից կախվածությունը, վատ սնունդը, կոֆեինի չարաշահումը և այլն, ձվաբջջի ոչ ճիշտ ներդրումը արգանդում, մոր տարիքը (երբեմն վիժման պատճառ են համարում սեռական կյանքը, ծանր ֆիզիկական աշխատանքը կամ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը)։ 

*Վիժման նշանները․*
_Տանելի կամ անտանելի ցավ ողնաշարի գոտկատեղային հատվածում (սովորաբար դաշտանի կծկումային ցավերից ավելի ուժեղ)
քաշի անկում
Սպիտակա-վարդագույն արտադրության ի հայտ գալը
Իրական կծկումներ (բավական ցավոտ` 5-20 րոպե տևողությամբ)
Կղանքի հաճախացումը
Շագանակագույն կամ վառ կարմիր արյունային արտադրություն, որը հաճախ ուղեկցվում է ցավերով (հղի կանանց 20-30%-ը հիմնականում հղիության առաջին շաբաթներում ունենում են արյունային արտադրություն, սակայն նրանցից 50%-ի մոտ հղիությունը նորմալ ընթացք է ունենում)։ 
Հեշտոցից թանձր նյութի (կտորների տեսքով) արտանկում
Սրտխառնոց
Հղիության նշանների անհետացում կամ կրծքի զգայունության կորուստ_

*Վիժման տեսակները․*
Վիժումը բավական երկար գործընթաց է։ Գոյություն ունի վիժման մի քանի փուլ և տեսակ։ 
*Վիժման վտանգ* – հղիության առաջին շաբաթներում արգանդային արյունահոսություն, որն ուղեկցվում է կծկողական ցավերով կամ ողնաշարի գոտկամասի ցավերով։ Արգանդի վզիկը փակ է մնում։ 
*Անխուսափելի կամ ոչ լրիվ վիժում* – ցավ փորի կամ ողնաշարի ներքին հատվածի շրջանում, որն ուղեկցվում է արյունահոսությամբ ու արգանդի վզիկի բացմամբ։ Վիժումն անխուսափելի են համարում, եթե նկատվում է արգանդի վզիկի լայնացում ու/կամ պտղապարկի պատռվածք։ Արյունահոսությունն ու կծկանքային ցավերը կարող են շարունակվել, եթե վիժումը լրիվ չէ։ 
*Ամբողջական վիժում* – Վիժումն համարում են ամբողջական, եթե էմբրիոնը (դեռևս չձևավորված պտուղ կամ պտղաձու) արգանդից դուրս է եկել։ Այս դեպքում արյունահոսությունը շուտ է դադարում, նրա հետ դադարում են նաև կծկանքներն ու ցավը։ 
*Չկայացած վիժում* – շատ կանայք վիժում են, չկասկածելով անգամ այդ մասին։ Այս ժամանակ տեղի է ունենում էմբրիոնի ներարգանդային մահ, սակայն այն շարունակում է մնալ արգանդում։ Սրա պատճառներն անհայտ են։ Այսպիսի վիժման նշաններն են` հղիության նշանների բացակայություն, պտղի սրտի բաբախի բացակայություն (բացահայտվում է ՈւՁՀ-ի միջոցով)։
*Կրկնվող վիժում* – Այս դեպքում տեղի է ունենում 3 և ավել վիժում` հղիության առաջին եռամսյակում։ 
*Անէմբրիոնիա* – պտղի բացակայություն։ Բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը հաստատվում է արգանդում, սակայն պտուղ չի ձևավորվում։ 
*Արտաարգանդային հղիություն* – Բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը հաստատվում է ոչ թե արգանդում, այլ ուրիշ տեղ, հիմնականում արգանդափողերում։ Այդ դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է անմիջապես բժշկական միջամտությամբ դադարեցնել ձվաբջջի հետագա զարգացումը։ Արտաարգանդային հղիության շարունակումը կարող է հանգեցնել վատթարագույն հետևանքների, ընդհուպ մինչև կնոջ մահը։
*Խորիոնադենոմա* – բեղմնավորման ընթացքում գենետիկ սխալի արդյունք, որը բերում է արգանդում անոմալ մարմնի առաջացման։ Սա հազվադեպ է ուղեկցվում արգանդում էմբրիոնի առաջացմամբ, սակայն ունի հղիության բոլոր նշանները, այդ թվում դաշտանի ուշացում, հղիության թեսթի դրական արդյունք, ուժեղ սրտխառնոց։

*Վիժման բուժումը*
Հղիության վիժման (մինչ վիժելը և վիժելուց հետո) բուժումը նպատակաուղղված է արյունահոսության դադարեցմանը և ինֆեկցիաներից զերծ պահելուն։ Ինչքան փոքր է հղիությունն, այնքան վիժման ընթացքում բժշկական միջամտության կարիք չի առաջանում։ Եթե կնոջ օրգանիզմն ինքնուրույն չի կարողանում արտամղել մեռած էմբրիոնը, ապա կնոջը նշանակում են լայնացման և արտամղման պրոցեդուրաներ, որից հետո արյունահոսությունը դադարեցնելու նպատակով նշանակվում են դեղամիջոցներ։ 

*Հնարավոր է արդյոք “ապահովագրվել” վիժումներից*
Քանի որ վիժումները հիմնակում քրոմոսոմային անոմալիաների հետևանք են, ապա այդ խնդիրն անլուծելի է։ Սակայն կարելի է որոշ առումով խուսափել վիժումներից ինչպես մինչ հղիության, անպես էլ հղիության ընթացքում`

_Մինչ հղիությունը`_
_Կանոնավոր զբաղվել սպորտով
Հետևել առողջ սննդակարգին 
Խուսափել սթրեսներից
Պահպանել մարմնի զանգվածը նորմայի սահմաններում
Չծխել

Հղիության մասին իմանալուց հետո`
Խուսափել փորի վրա ծանրաբեռնվածությունից
Չծխել և խուսափել պասիվ ծխելուց
Հրաժարվել ալկոհոլից
Ցանկացած դեղամիջոց ընդունելուց առաջ խորհրդակցել բժշկի հետ
Սահմանափակել կամ ընդհանրապես հրաժարվել կոֆեինից
Խուսափել վտանգավոր մթնոլորտից, օրինակ ռադիացիայից, ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդների հետ շփվելուց, ռենտգենյան ճառագայթներից
և այլն_

----------

Lyonik (30.09.2009), Ուլուանա (05.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

*Որ դեպքում չի խորհուրդ տրվում կատարել արհեստական վիժում*
-Եթե կնոջ մոտ կա ծանր սիրտ-անոթային, շնչառական համակարգի հիվանդություններ, շաքարային դիաբետ,արհեստական վիժումն արվում է միայն նեղ մասնագետների մոտ հետազոտվելուց և թույլտվությունից հետո:Արհեստական վիժման ընթացքում կարող են լինել արյունահոսություններ, վնասվել արգանդի ամբողջականությունը:Քանի որ հղիությունից և աբորտից հետո կնոջ օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունը ընկնում է, կարող են կոնքի խոռոչներում զարգանալ բորբոքային պրոցեսներ:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.09.2009)

----------


## Lyonik

Սայտոտեկի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք :Think:

----------


## Lyonik

> Սայտոտեկի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք


Ոչ ոք ինձ հետաքրքրող հարցին չի՞ պատասխանելու :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ոչ ոք ինձ հետաքրքրող հարցին չի՞ պատասխանելու


 :Shok:  Իսկ ի՞նչ եք ուզում, որ ասեն այդ դեղահաբի մասին։ Միգուցե այն, որ դրա միջոցով հղիության փոքր ժամանակահատվածում նպաստում են հղիության ընդհատմանը։ Միգուցե․․ 
Բայց դա կատարվում է միայն բժշկական ցուցումներով, որի մասին տեղեկություն ստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է դիմել գինեկոլոգի։
Թեմայում միայն քննարկվում է հղիության ընդհատման լավ և վատ կողմերը, ոչ թե ինչպես ընդհատել հղիությունը, ինչ գործիքներով և այլն։

----------


## comet

> *Վիժման պատճառները․*
> Հղիության առաջին եռամսյակում վիժման պատճառ կարող է հանդիսանալ քրոմոսոմային անոմալիան, երբ պտուղի մոտ քրոմոսոմային կազմը լիարժեք չէ։ Որպես այլ պատճառներ կարող են հանդիսանալ հետևյալները` հորմոնալ խնդիրները, ինֆեկցիոն իիվանդությունները, հղի կնոջ առողջական վիճակը, ծխելն ու թմրանյութերից կախվածությունը, վատ սնունդը, կոֆեինի չարաշահումը և այլն, ձվաբջջի ոչ ճիշտ ներդրումը արգանդում, մոր տարիքը (երբեմն վիժման պատճառ են համարում սեռական կյանքը, ծանր ֆիզիկական աշխատանքը կամ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը)։ 
> 
> [/I]


Վիժման պատճառ կարող են լինել նաև սթրեսներն ու հոգեկան ապրումները:

----------

